# Starrer Hintergrund



## AmyLee (19. Mai 2003)

*wink*
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich möchte gerne, dass mein Hinterund fest ist und nicht immer mitscrollt.. 
Ich hoffe, ihr versteht was ich meine.

Greetz,
Amy Lee


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

schätze mal du bindest den Hintergrund mit CSS ein. Dann erweitere dein CSS nach follgendem Schema:


```
body {
background-image:url(background.gif); 
background-attachment:fixed;
}
```
bzw.

```
body {
background-image:url(background.gif); 
background-repeat:no-repeat;
background-attachment:fixed;
}
```



bye


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. Mai 2003)

Falls du nicht mit CSS arbeiten solltest, gibt es noch eine HTML-Lösung, die afaik allerdings nur im IE funktioniert:
	
	
	



```
<body background="bild.jpg" bgproperties="fixed">
```


----------



## GlassEye (20. Mai 2003)

crono`s Variante wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen.
Ich würde nur die erste Zeile durch:

background-image: url("background.gif");

ersetzen. crono hatte die "" vergessen ;-) .
Sollte es sich bei Deinem Hintergrund nicht um eine bildschirmfüllende Grafik handeln könnte die Positionierung noch interessant sein.
Füge zu "crono`s"-Code noch die Zeile

background-position: 50% 50%;

hinzu( mit zwischen die {} schreiben). Die ersten "50%" bestimmen die horizontale-, die zweiten "50%" die vertikale Position (also mittig) Du kannst auch numerische Werte angeben, oder beides mischen. Negative Werte sind auch erlaubt.

Bis auf Netscape 4.x dürften alle Browser mit dieser fixierten Hintergrundgrafik zurecht kommen.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Mai 2003)

Ich hab die "" nicht vergessen - ich habs blos aus Selfhtml kopiert ;-)


----------



## SilentWarrior (20. Mai 2003)

GlassEye: Ist es nicht so, dass dann die Grafik in der Mitte beginnt? In dem Fall wäre sie nicht genau zentriert. Da wäre das hier (wenn es mal endlich von allen Browsern interpretiert werden würde  ) wohl besser:
	
	
	



```
background-position:middle center;
```
Und Crono: Tja, auch Stefan Münz macht Fehler.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Und Crono: Tja, auch Stefan Münz macht Fehler.  *


Nein 


> An example without quotes:
> LI { list-style: url(http://www.redballs.com/redball.png) disc }


http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS2/syndata.html#value-def-uri

ciao


----------



## GlassEye (21. Mai 2003)

SilentWarrior: Dein Einwand hatte mich jetzt doch etwas verunsichert. Mein schlaues Buch hat mir dann aber doch Recht gegeben.

Bei prozentualer Angabe ist die Positionierung ähnlich wie unter HTML:

0% 0% = left top
50% 50% = center center
100% 100% = right bottom 

Wenn man nicht etwas dazwischen braucht kann man auch gleich left, top u.s.w. angeben.
Nur numerische Angaben wie 50px oder 3cm beziehen sich auf die linke obere Ecke der Grafik.

Das Zentrieren habe ich hier mal ausprobiert.


----------



## thedarkmind (21. Mai 2003)

am besten geht´s mit dem <fixed>
musst du mal ausprobieren.

irgendwie kannst das auch mit nen ganz bestimmten
java befehl machen. ich such ihn mal raus und meld 
mich wenn ich den gefunden hab

cu darky


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (21. Mai 2003)

Wäre mir neu - und außerdem:

Java ist nicht Javascript !


----------

